# Portage is broken, don´t emerge rsync !!!!

## koba

Moin,

seit heite nacht scheint der portage tree einen Fehler zu haben, ich würde jedem empfehlen bis auf weiteres keines rsyncs mehr zu machen, ein bug wurde schon gefiled :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23796

Bug 23796 - Major portage tree borkage

Thread im Englischen Forum :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64433&view=newest

Wäre gut wenn ein Admin den Thread bis auf weiteres sticky macht.

gruss koba

----------

## Beforegod

Habs heute früh gemerkt.

Allerdings kann man das alles wieder klarmachen, wenn man das Verzeichnis /usr/portage löscht und dann nochmals emerge sync macht.

Danach geht wieder alles einwandfrei!

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## ralph

Ich habe es selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber so wie ich gelesen habe, tritt das Problem bei einem weiteren emerge rsync wieder auf.

----------

## koba

in 20 min soll alles wieder laufen wie gewohnt, dauert wohl einen moment,  bis alle mirrors den gefixten tree haben.

gruss koba

----------

## koba

falls jemand das problem hat, das portage (2.0.48-r2) kein bzips mehr entpackt hab ich im engl. forum folgendes gefunden :

cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/

tar xjpUvf portage-rescue-2.0.47-r10-x86.tbz2 -C /

anscheinend hat die r2 wohl nen problem dir bzip tarballs zu entpacken und mit den beiden befehlen (als root) wird ein 2.0.47 aufgespielt, mit dem ihr dann das 2.0.48-r1 wieder aufspielen könnt.

dank für den fix geht an niek

gruss koba

----------

## Thyraz

Naja scheint ja wieder gefixt zu sein, wer lokale mirrors verwendet sollte evtl. noch n paar Stunden warten...

----------

## koba

es dauert wohl doch länger als 20 min, habs gerade nochmal getestet, und trotzdem nen b0rked tree gekommen.

also besser noch die füße ruhig halten

gruss koba

p.s. wer schon nen kaputten tree hat: im o.g. thread gibts nen fix bzw nen mirror der noch den tree vor dem fehler bereit hält.

----------

## redbuller

eieiei, ich hab immer noch huttel mit dem schiss!

portage neu emerged, aber beim emergen von packeten hab ich errors der art 

broken pipe usw . . .

waer nett wenn jemand n guide posten koennt wenn der fehler gefixt iss (wenns soweit iss)

der tip mit dem entpacken der bzips und dem fix von koba 

cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/

tar xjpUvf portage-rescue-2.0.47-r10-x86.tbz2 -C / 

hat auch nicht richtich gefruchtet. . . .

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------

## werwolf

also der fehler besteht leider immer noch  :Sad:  und mist ist das es bei einer neu install aufgefallen ist grrr

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hab heute noch keinen sync gemacht, hatte aber gestern schon mit dem php5-cvs ebuild fehlermeldungen bei einem emerge sync bekommen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## // .Kn0rki

hab grad einen ohne fehler gemacht.. ohne fehler..

----------

## andreh

Problem wurde behoben. Siehe hier.

----------

## Beforegod

Dann wird dies wieder ein normales Thema.

----------

